# Deq2496



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

In REW: can DEQ2496 use the filters generated for DCX2496 (since DEQ in not listed as option on the EQ list)?
Also, the DEQ has GEQ, PEQ _and_ FBD. If entering the correction filters manually, should it be in DEQ or FBD ?
Lastly, can the filters be exported via USB/Midi convertor set to DEQ?

Tried to search the answer, but looks like the DEQ is seldomly used?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Easiest way to check the filters is to connect the DEQ in a loopback, set up a filter and see if the shape matches the filter shape REW plots. Midi connection will not work, only works for the BFD1124P and FBQ2496.


----------



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

